# Black Mangrove Hollowform



## WoodLove (Oct 24, 2013)

I finished this piece tonight. It's a piece of black mangrove with a small amount of live edge..... I turned a foot and one piece finial cap out of ziricote. The mangrove was a pain to hollow due to it being so dense and having such a high silica content. I wanted to keep a natural look so the finish is a hand rubbed beeswax finish. the vessel is approximately 9 inches tall with an overall height of 12.25 inches. C &C always welcomed.... that's how I learn and improve. Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 24, 2013)

Ooooh, nice! Is there a hole in the side from the live edge? The profile on the first picture looks like it has a flat spot, and the shadows are kind of lumpy. I wanna see inside!:)


----------



## WoodLove (Oct 24, 2013)

no holes in the live edge..... sorry. Ill take a pic of the inside but I could only hollow down 6 inches...... that's the reach on my tools..... guess its time to make some new longer ones.....lol


----------



## DKMD (Oct 24, 2013)

That's pretty cool! The shoulder curve on that piece is pretty sweet! I feel like there's a little break in the lower curve... About a quarter of the way up from the bottom. I like the foot and lid.

I'm amazed at how much your turnings have progressed in just a year! I hope you know I'm not picking on you with the curve thing... I really appreciate feedback on my stuff even if it's pointing out flaws in my work, and I get the impression that you feel the same.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## WoodLove (Oct 24, 2013)

Your comments are always welcomed. I have seen your turnings and trust me...... I am grasshoppa.... you are masta..... lol. Thank you for the honest critique. It is appreciated and well received. Thanks.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice work Jamie! I don't think I've ever seen mangrove wood before, looks cool...


----------



## WoodLove (Oct 24, 2013)

its a protected wood, however, it can be harvested as long as its done within specific guidelines...... I have a few pieces that I have acquired which were all harvested legally. Its quite an interesting wood. I made a deer grunt and posted pics in the game call section. The wood has a high silica content and is quite dense so it dulls tools quickly. The wood has pretty much every color of the rainbow in it.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 24, 2013)

Yea, sounds like desert ironwood. It has a bunch of harvesting restrictions on it as well...


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 25, 2013)

You hollow form guys amaze me! That's a beautiful piece.


----------



## WoodLove (Oct 25, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> You hollow form guys amaze me! That's a beautiful piece.


 I have to admit..... If I had a swan neck hollower I would be much happier...... but hollowforms are my favorite thing to turn. I have several more I am working on right now so there will be more pics coming soon Im sure


----------



## WoodLove (Oct 25, 2013)

DKMD said:


> That's pretty cool! The shoulder curve on that piece is pretty sweet! I feel like there's a little break in the lower curve... About a quarter of the way up from the bottom. I like the foot and lid.
> 
> I'm amazed at how much your turnings have progressed in just a year! I hope you know I'm not picking on you with the curve thing... I really appreciate feedback on my stuff even if it's pointing out flaws in my work, and I get the impression that you feel the same.
> 
> Keep 'em coming!


 DKMD..... excellent eye! I took the time to follow the curve on the side and I actually have a slight flat spot about 1/3 of the way up from the bottom....... that's why ur the masta....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 25, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> no holes in the live edge..... sorry. Ill take a pic of the inside but I could only hollow down 6 inches...... that's the reach on my tools..... guess its time to make some new longer ones.....lol


Aww, c'mon, that's not hollowing!:D:D JK, I never did anything like this... yet.:D


----------

